# Why does it say ghost under my profile picture?



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

It's the default descriptor, based on the number of posts that you've accumulated. After you've posted a few more times, it will change to 'Vampire' or 'Werewolf', but I can't remember which one comes first.

At some later point in time (after several hundred posts, if memory serves), you'll be able to change it to whatever you like.


----------



## k.lainad (Jun 14, 2012)

COOL! THANKS, MATE!


----------

